
Opendoor Raises $210M to Buy and Sell Even More Homes - trevorcreech
http://fortune.com/2016/11/30/opendoor-raises-210-million/
======
stolk
"Opendoor charges the seller a fee that is 2% to 4% higher than a traditional
real estate broker."

I guess they meant to write: "2 to 4 percentage POINTS higher." Which makes
then ridiculously expensive.

------
audleman
They charge a fee 2-4% higher than a real estate broker? I understand that is
typically 6%, so do these guys charge 8-10%? What's the motivation to sell my
home to these guys?

------
realsimoburns
Woah - well done guys!

